# Bibliotheken Codesys V3 und V2



## C_V3 (22 Juni 2012)

Hab mal eine Frage zu den Bibliotheken in CodeSys. Wenn ich ein altes Projekt in CodeSys V2 habe und ich öffne dieses Projekt in CodeSys V3, dann wird nach gefragt, ob man alte Bibliotheken konvertieren will. 

Meine Frage ist, was wurde speziell in den neuen Bibliotheken in V3 im Vergleich zu V2 Bibliotheken geändert?

Wäre über eine schnelle Antwort dankbar


----------



## IBFS (23 Juni 2012)

Damit die LIBs funktionieren, müssen u.a. Deklarationen im Code angepasst werden.
Welche das sind, siehe hier:


http://www.ipsta.de/download/aktuell/Projektarbeit_CoDeSys_V2_vs_V3.pdf


Gruß

Frank


----------



## C_V3 (23 Juni 2012)

So wie das verstehe, sind alle Bibliotheken konvertierbar. Wenn diese  nicht funktionieren sollten, dann liegt es am Code im Programm, 
dass  z.B. wie Seite auf 9-11 (Link) die Deklarationen anzupassen sind? Wird  dies nicht automatisch bei der Konvertierung geändert?


----------



## IBFS (23 Juni 2012)

C_V3 schrieb:


> So wie das verstehe, sind alle Bibliotheken konvertierbar. Wenn diese  nicht funktionieren sollten, dann liegt es am Code im Programm,
> dass  z.B. wie Seite auf 9-11 (Link) die Deklarationen anzupassen sind? Wird  dies nicht automatisch bei der Konvertierung geändert?



Ich meinte schon "<< automatisch >>  im Code angepasst werden".

Gruß

Frank


----------

